# Lump after Rabies Shot



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki has a lump where she got her rabies shot. I was wondering if anyone knew exactly why that happens and is there anything I can do about it?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maggie had the same thing happen after her rabies shot. My vet said that it was nothing to really worry about. He also said to put warm compresses on it. I don't remember why he said it happens. I want to say that Maggie's lump disappeared after a month or so.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I've had the same thing when Benny got his rabies...I felt the lump but noticed it went away after a week or so. I figured he just got swollen from the shot. I was going to bring him back to the vet but it went away on its own. I don't know what causes it though.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm another one that doesn't know why it happens, my vet just said it's a reaction to the shot and as long as he's not in pain and it's getting smaller instead of bigger it should be fine. Angelo has gotten the lump both times I have taken him for his shots and it is about the size of a dime, stays that way for about a week then gets smaller and smaller, he doesn't have any pain there though. It took about a month to go away the first time and then he went back for his shots and now we're going through it all over again. Not his rabies shot though, just the regular vaccinations. Ellie has never gotten the bump but the site of injection is very painful for her for a couple days.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is a localized reaction to the vaccine. It can take quite a while to go away. Monitor it to be sure it is not getting bigger or feels hot (very rarely dogs can get sterile abscesses at injection sites).


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks to all! I'll keep an eye (and a hand) on it to make sure it recedes and isn't hot.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It is over a month and Nikki still has a lump where she got the rabies shot. It hasn't gotten any worse and she is acting normally. Should I be concerned that it is still there?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> It is over a month and Nikki still has a lump where she got the rabies shot. It hasn't gotten any worse and she is acting normally. Should I be concerned that it is still there?[/B]


If the lump has become smaller, I won't be too concerned. I would ask your Vet and probably have them take a look at the lump. If you can't tell, I like to be on the cautious side.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

the vet told me it could take up to 6-8 weeks to subside. and that's how long it took...just about 8 weeks. i wouldn't worry unless more severe reactions appear.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

After Henry's first rabies shot, 2-weeks later, he was yiping when I touched
that "area". I did not put 2 and 2 together, so off to the vet. It did take
2-weeks, to even start problems, but it was a reaction to the shot.

We kept an eye out, but it did take a couple months, to calm down.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

CeeCee's shot took the longest time.....I did call the vet and he said just watch it. I know it was over 2 months. It does scare us when this happens..........


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It can take 6+ weeks to go away. I would continue to monitor it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> It is a localized reaction to the vaccine. It can take quite a while to go away. Monitor it to be sure it is not getting bigger or feels hot (very rarely dogs can get sterile abscesses at injection sites).[/B]


With all the dogs in my life and all the shots.. just once there was the sterile abcess situation with Missy. But it was quite obvious it was abcessed and not just a 'lump'. I had noticed it on a Sunday and put salt water pads on it to help draw it out till we could get to the vet on Monday. He ( not our reg vet on duty) said I did the right thing and to continue with that plus he gave antibiotic . once on antibiotic it cleared relatively quickly.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

My poodle would get lumps that would last months.

Finally, one year he didn't. The tech was very careful about where he gave the shot (in the muscle).

It made a huge difference.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie's lump after the rabies shot was about 1yr. :mellow:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

My havanese had a lump after his first rabies shot... it took almost a year for it to go away. He hasn't had another one since then. My cat also had a lump from a rabies shot that I had to have surgically removed after 6 months - he no longer gets a rabies shot every year due to risk of a tumor. 

Watch the lump carefully, most go away quickly and never become a problem but it's good to keep an eye on it and make sure.

Leslie


----------

